# Help! I think my cockatiel had a seizure



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but I've owned two cockatiels for about 6 years now, one of my cockatiels, female about a 7 years old had been acting really strange yesterday, not moving around much, not reallly chirping like she usually did, she seemed to get better off and on, then late into the night she got extremely bad and started acting really funny, she seemed to sit on her perch, but her body and head were outstretched in a very strange way, her bottom eyelids were closing up and closing her eyes and she was shaking slightly, she was extremely lethargic when we went to pick her and got progressively worse she even had one foot on one finger and another on another finger like she didn't even have the energy to move anymore, we sat her on the bed and raised the temp, we contacted a tiel friend and she said she might be having a seizure so we got numbers to a emergency vet and were trying to get directions and get ready, they didn't have a bird doctor and about 20 minutes after starting the calls she suddenly perked back up, we took her to her cage and she began eating and drinking and pooping too, something I was concerned about, I'm gonna be taking her to the vet today to see what happened, does anyone else here know what could have went wrong? Was it really a seizure? She wasn't flapping or squawking, and the lethargia was really scary, we thought she was gonna die right there


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry but im sure others will help you when they come on
I did find this seizures in birds....
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Cockatiels-3941/2009/7/seizures.htm


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It does not sound like she had a seizure.

Has she ever layed eggs before? Or is currently laying?


----------



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, yes, they have laid eggs before, they are both female and begin laying at the same time, they laid about 3 months ago, the problem is we've never had any act this way before, and she's not exhibiting her egg laying behaviors like she would when she starts laying, if not a seizure why would eggs do this? I've been looking on the net and haven't found these symptoms related to egg laying either


----------



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

I should still take her to the vet right? others are worried it might be risky for getting a infection or something else. But I need to find out what's wrong


----------



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

I took it to the vet, they said it definately was a seizure symptom she was showing, and that she had a vitamin-A defiency, along with alot of crud in her nose they had to remove, but we got her back home and she got progressively worse, and then passed, I felt so helpless not being able to do anything as I watched her die. I tried to get her help but it didn't save her. I'm devestated, as is my family


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm sorry they couldn't help her, but you did all you could, you took her to the vet. I suggest you should call the vet and tell them that she got progressively worse and passed away just in case they now think it might be something else that could be passed onto your other tiel - and how long has it been since you took your other tiel to the vet? If she is on the same diet she might be low in vitamin A also... you can't be too safe. Also I would wonder why your tiel had crud in her nose, was it from a cold or from the environment? Sorry for your loss... and the loss of the friend of your remaining tiel


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so so sorry


----------



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

She began going limp, losing her balance, and we let her rest on the bed and she wasn't even level, just limped to the side, her breathing was fast, and then it became course, it slowed down and started to pant from her mouth and then apparently she was gurgling breathing and then passed, I feel so horrible, I took her to the vet, but I feel the vet visit along with the picking they did with her nose sent her over the edge.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. You did do everything you possibly could do to help her. You were a very good and responsible pet owner to take her to the vet to try and get her help. I hope your other tiel is okay...


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Digitalhorizons said:


> She began going limp, losing her balance, and we let her rest on the bed and she wasn't even level, just limped to the side, her breathing was fast, and then it became course, it slowed down and.



Aww, that sounds like what happened when my parakeet passed. It was a heartwrenching site. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Stressful situations tend to bring out hidden health problems, and unfortunately that's what happened to you. You did all you could to help her but sometimes there's nothing we can do.


----------



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

I feel so terrible about this, when she first did this the day before, she was just here, in the house, but she finally recovered, and when we took her to the vet, I guessed it pushed her over the edge, I can't help but feel horrible and guilty over this.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Please don't feel guilty. You tried to help her and had no way of knowing that it would turn out like this. Her physical problems were more severe than anyone could have guessed, and if you hadn't taken her to the vet then she wouldn't have had any chance for treatment. Without treatment it was likely that something else would have pushed her over the edge, and then you would have felt even worse because you didn't try to get medical help for her.


----------

